# Bristlenose breeders!



## abbott75 (Jan 24, 2008)

How much space is required for a small group (1 or 2 pair) of Bristlenose catfish? I'm looking into fish breeding and this seems like an easy sp.

Thanks.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 24, 2008)

A standard 2ft will be fine for a single pair or a trio.
I use to keep 2 males with 8 females in a 4 foot tank with cichlids


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 24, 2008)

i have kept them in a 2 footer but an 18incher will do. very easy to breed longfins are a little harder if you want some if you in sydney sometime drop past i had over 200 of them last year. Got around 20-30 in my big display tank although they are juviniles.


----------



## scorps (Jan 24, 2008)

dont bother breeding standard bristles if you can aford it buy albinos or peppermints as thier are so many bristles around youll get like 50cents a baby


----------



## Lonewolf (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone have an albino female bristlenose for sale? in syd or somewhere near central coast?


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2008)

i used to work for a fish farm that bred thousands of bristle noses. As said you get stuff all for them, if your after something to help fund other projects i'd go with whip tailed catties. 60-100l should be good for a pair.


----------



## Brettix (May 3, 2008)

Common bn are not worth breeding if you wish to sell.
But they are great to have fun with if youv'e never bred cats.
Sturisoma panamense is a great sp of whip-tail but all of this genus is hard to find.
I am breeding albino long fins atm,but they have also dropped in value.
Good luck


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

Commons maybe worth very little but they are fast movers.
I never had a problem offloading them by the dozens. But if money is your motivation then don't even bother with bristlenose, get some zebra Pleco's.


----------



## kcaj_123 (May 4, 2008)

I've seen zebra plecos in pictures, but where could I get one?


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

Try www.plecofanatics.com


----------



## bk201 (May 4, 2008)

if u wana breed them for fun or something bristlenoses are good and easy but if u wana make some decent money best to go with some rarer plecos such as l333 or l002
zebra plecos are very expensive and hardly available usually 500+ each for 4cm long fish 
best to make a 2ft tank the minimum for bristlenoses as well looked after ones grow over 12cm and then if they breed the babies will also need space


----------



## Lonewolf (May 4, 2008)

whats the highest amount of bristlenose you can have in a 4ft tank?


----------



## morgasm (May 6, 2008)

where are these 50 cent bristlenoses lol...im pretty new to sydney (campbelltown area) and maybe i dont know where to look but i cant find anyone willing to sell ANYTHING at all in sydney at reasonable let alone nice price haha so 50c BN is like hmmmm noway. So far in limited experience its like theres price fixing haha someone call the accc ...both retail or private sales of any bristlenose / pleco breeds seems to be matched and so far except in places i cant get to ( no registered vehicle ) i havnt been able to find any under $10. ....(and turtles the small ones QLDers call penny ?? ..less then $75).
im really interested in getting some BN / pleco any breed i had 4 BN..one nice big male and another smaller 2x 7 cm females 1x normal 1 x longfin but a nice local retailer conviently sold me a 1 m 3 f flametail breeding brood that had the worst case of whitespot id ever seen ...guess thats why he had them in a higher tank with bad lighting either way he hasnt been in his shop haha not once since i bought them i actually returned like 10 minutes after i bought them ...20 dead fish later including the big male BN and short finned female and that fella still isnt in his shop..haha wimp..anyway if anyone here can help ,has any breed of any interesting fish that doesnt want too much and lives near a train station haha please lemme know.

as it happens ive got like 60 baby red jewels 3-7 cm even ..thinking about culling and drying them out for food for the other fish..so if anyone wants a few for free ...and or maybe swap for anything else interesting / different that you have too many of ..lemme know...im going to try to figure out how to contact a couple of the previous posters..man i should have read those rules closer but here goes im morgan 0404243140


----------



## morgasm (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Lonewolf (May 6, 2008)

We might have a few common bristlenose up for sale in the next few months if you're interested..


----------



## morgasm (May 7, 2008)

yes i am..definately..haha and nahh i dun expect them to be 50 cents each either lol

gotta say thnk you guys at least here at this site i have gotten a response or two in 1 day even...thats an improvement on anywhere else ive tried..funny thing was i knew about this site ages ago but didnt think it would have anyone with fish...figured just reptiles and maybe amphibians and somehow in the like millionth google search for bristlenose sydney up came the site and..here i am...cheers fellas


----------



## morgasm (Jun 12, 2008)

youve probably already sorted the albino female out but i saw this and thought id paste it here just in case...

Posted by FISHFORSALE* (SYDNEY* - Kellyville) on 10-Jun-08 10:42 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email *[email protected]* Young breeding trio 1m/2f, approx. 9-10cm, have fry to prove, plenty of breeding to go, $180.00
Pick up only. No tyre kickers.


----------



## Dusty62 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are ever in Nowra I always have very cheep fish FS including normal and albino BN's


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jun 12, 2008)

If anyone has any 3-5cm common BN and they will sell them for 50c ea let me know and i will take all you have got. If you want a dollar each let me know how many you have and we can talk. 

I'm also after albinos (willing to pay $1/cm)

Cheers

Sam


----------

